# Woohooo!



## Brian Monk (Oct 26, 2010)

Pardon my excitement!

I have been asked to be the awards photographer at the INternational Paph Symposium in Tampa in November!

I am stoked!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations, Brian! I wish I was going to be able to go this year.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet! See you there.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 26, 2010)

Good for you Brian. Congrats!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 26, 2010)

:clap::clap: Quite the compliment! Congrats! :drool::drool:


----------



## etex (Oct 26, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:Congratulations!!


----------



## Jorch (Oct 26, 2010)

That's great!! :clap: Can't wait to see your pictures afterwards!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats, Brian. That's an honor and a responsibility.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice! hope to see your pics here

btw, what's the whole list of the equipment you bring to an orchid show?


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats Brian. Sorry I cannot go again.:sob:

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2010)

No pressure dude.....none at all!!!oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 28, 2010)

Good for you! :clap:


----------



## Potterychef (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats Brian, I look forward to meeting you. A few of us from Houston will be driving down. Doug


----------



## Ernie (Oct 29, 2010)

We really need to have a SlipperTalker group photo at the Symposium!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 30, 2010)

Wish I could be there! We will all look forward to your photos!


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 30, 2010)

Ramon, you will be missed!!! I will only be there Saturday, gotta work Sunday. Complete list of photo equipment - 
Camera body
100mm macro
17-70mm tele
Lights
Cable
TRipod
Backgrounds

Ta-Da. Not much, but it isn't the equipment. Is it?


----------



## jblanford (Oct 30, 2010)

That's great Brian, I'm sure you'll do a great job..... Jim.


----------

